# How many bettas do you have?



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

I want to know how many people have! Their colors, tail types, names, age, gender! Tell me about your bettas!
I have 8 so far, just got a new one today. She's still unnamed but she's red with some blue scales and is a veil tail, any name ideas are helpful!
I also have my males: Jace, my beautiful blue and red and aqua halfmoon betta and Marble, my pink, black, gray and blue dragon scale betta! 
I also have my 5 other female bettas. I have 6 female bettas total, all in a 60 gallon tank mixed with some tropical fish. I have Alice, my black crowntail, Pixie, my yellow veil tail, Tahlula, my blue and red tipped crowntail, Clarabell, my white and blue crowntail and another one I'm deciding on a name that's blue with black spots. They all hang by the top of my tank and swim together and thankfully I've never had to separate or return anyone, it worked it better then i thought! It's cool to open the lid and look in because they all are right there! Reminds me of a little pond!
Tell me about your bettas!
My male bettas, also, one is in a 5.5 gallon and the other is in 2.5 gallon. My first betta, who died of old age lived 7 years! Then i got Jace.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have 15, plus uncountable fry. I have hm, hmpk, pk, ct, delta, vt, ee... So, yea...


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a dt marble he is blue an red,a baby blue male
vt,a red spadetail male,a solid red vt male,six female vt,and 4 crowntail females.
I want more bettas sooo bad though!14 is not enough!lol


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

i have one, i know i just defied the laws of betta physics......

any way he is a green blue, red male half moon double crown mix.... with what looks like some dradon scaling going on with blue as the color he also has a silver chin. i love me finnegan will half to change me avi to him when i can get a better pick.


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

I have two as of right now. 

Zuko is red with a lighter body (maybe 2 shades of red lighter) DT and he's about 7 months old

Sokka is a pastel purple-y blue but comes off strictly pastel blue in pictures. He's a HM dragon scale and he's 6 months old. 

I'm looking for another for the family though c: possibly as soon as this coming Thursday. Three is my strict limit though as far as space goes.


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

All the bettas sound beautiful


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 3 HM males and 1 HM Rose Tail male. I have 6 quality females, mostly HMPK or HM. I have 3 rescue that have mouth and form issues but, I am caring for them and will be giving them to new homes shortly. Once they are given to their new homes, I will be adding a few more Females and maybe 2 more males.
I have a batch of fry that I posted in the spawn log. They come from a female HM and a Rosetail HM male. I am waiting now on how they look but, there are approximately 30 of them, growing strong and had no losses. I am the the BBS and Walter Worm stage of feeding and, they are growing big time. I am setting up their grow out tank now. I believe in cycling so, once my plants come in, I will be moving them in a week or so. 
I also have a 30 gallon of rare african cichlids, and 2 leopard Ctenopoma. I have a rescue betta from Petco in there, with his female sibling. They do well, are not breeding material (too old) but, get along just great with the others.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have 3 lovely blue Veiltail boys named Peanut,Button & Piglet,all are around 1 year old and are very cute. :mrgreen:


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a doubletail male named Odin. He's black with blue streaks in his fins.


----------



## Sharpchick (Mar 3, 2013)

4 male bettas. 2 crowntails (Dubya and Lucky), 1 halfmoon (Ivan), and 1 doubletail (Papa Smurf).


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

I have 4.
Sir Reginald Fitchface - DTHM male, red, blue, and turquoise. He's very neurotic, can't be near anyone else, or he shreds his fins. We're working on getting his caudals back in shape right now...

Hotaru - My baby! I'm thinking VT male, completely translucent. He's grown so much in the month I've had him!

Charmander - My rescue. Most likely a VT male (his fins were so badly damaged I can't tell!). He's red, with a beautiful metallic blue shimmer. He's really feisty, but gets along well in his divided 10g with...

Chinmoku - SDeT male, translucent and orange marble, like a koi. He was really timid at first, but now he's doing great!


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I had to go count lol.
Two sororities--10 girls from pet stores in one, 9 gals from aquabid in the other.
Kubla Khan, HMPK red marble from Aqubid.
Neptune, blue CT.
Spike, blue CT with no dorsal fin.
Major Tom, blue marble CT.
Ziggy Stardust, red/blue CT.
Phanumus, yellow pineapple VT.
Bright Star, a tiny orange/turquoise HMPK.
Gaer Braugh, copper DT
Cinnabar, copper and red rosetail
Dragon, red and blue HM
Frost, marble (silver, blue, orange, very cool) delta tail
Pegasus, blue marble DT
Endymion, cellophane DT
Lord Grathum, metallic silver/copper HMPK
Starman, blue/yellow HMPK
Zen, olive drab with hints of purple and yellow VT
Easter, red VT
Unnamed new rescue with finrot, red delta tail
Unnamed new rescue #2, orange delta tail 
So that makes 19 males. I love all of them and know each of their individual personalities.
I have 6 more males coming from Thailand. Clearly, I've succumbed to the "well, what's one more" syndrome, and have no human powers whatsoever to resist "The Look."


----------



## keo071987 (May 4, 2013)

I just have one betta, he's pale and a little purplish blue on his fins i'll have to post pictures of him as soon as i can, his name is satoshi.


----------



## Tonksy (Apr 6, 2013)

I have 6 right now.
2 HM (Albus and Pongo), 1 CT female (Lemon), 1 PK (Yukon), 2 VT (Neville and Azul). 
My CT boy, Xander, passed away last week.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Currently, I have 3 boys, and 4 girls. 

Leroy is a halfmoon, I'm not sure of his color. Sort of steel blue/grey/purple with red.










Wrynn is a blue/white/black halfmoon. His body is kind of marbled, his tail is sort of messy butterfly blue and white.










Khadgar is a sherberty-orange VT with spots. 










Thera is a blue/purpleish VT. Very spunky! 










....and the other three girls mentioned? Well...they are so newly adopted they don't have names or pictures yet!

Two are crowntails (one is white, one Cambodian) and one is a VT with coloring like Khadgar.)


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

i have three
1. name is popz is blue and red halfmoon male with a little mustach looking pattern on his top lip he also has a black strip on his head he is like an old man 








2. name ketchup is a all red veiltail male, he is verry shy but if he see's another betta he will flare his gills off








3. name oberon has a greenish blue body with dark see through fins with streeks of green and speckles, he is verry dignafide


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

13

*Males*
CT-Squirt
VT- Cinna
HM- Blue Angel (my boyfriends, technically)
PK- Vlad

*Females*

HMPK- Mulan, Dorothy, Pebbles
HM- Copperhead
VT- Sassifrass, Rue, Tinkerbell
CT- Friede, Rowena

and counting.....


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

4 adults and some 50+ fry xD


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I have 5. Four boys and one little girl. 
Absolem is a multi color crowntail
Bayard is a double tail halfmoon 
Kingsleigh is a baby veiltail
Nivens is a baby veiltail
Princess Petunia is a crowntail
If anyone can help with tail/color identification I'd appreciate it 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=156233


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

10 males , 10 tanks too crazy no more lol One is 5 years old and i think i already wrote it for a few months so he probably 5.2 years old  I always afraid to find him dead . And he actually the one who jumped out of his tank a few years ago and end up on the wood floor for a second, luckily we heard the noise .


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I think I have roughly 50 adults and at least 100 juveniles/fry. Some of the juveniles are almost at adult size as well. 

However, I keep wild bettas so the adults can live together in groups. Would definitely not have so many fish if they were splendens haha. Way too many water changes for me.


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

I currently have 8 bettas. i also take care of my brothers betta yellow, so i guess 9.
romeo- red delta tail, total sweetheart
kleuso- baby from petstore, also red, double tail.
i have 5 girls in a sorority 4 vt 2 hm
i also have a little girl that is too small to be in the sorority, named flash
and my brother's fish is named yellow tails, delta tail, and is a tail biter grr!
hoping to get another boy this weekend.


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

I have six. Two CT's, one VT, one HMPK, a PK and a EE.


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow I didn't realize i had this many replies! I didn't see the next page button, I'm dumb haha!
I figured out how to post pics so ill post some of some of my bettas, i now have 9!<3
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121618&stc=1&d=1368583089

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121618&stc=1&d=1368583156

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121618&stc=1&d=1368583225

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121618&stc=1&d=1368583305

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=121618&stc=1&d=1368583305

Last pic is blurry but i have to take a pic of my females fast because they are always on the move!
I have 6 females and 3 males.


----------



## Fin Fancier (Aug 11, 2012)

I had to make myself stop at three. Gills gets the 10 to himself since he's a bit delicate and ruins his tail every time I change his environment, but its cycled and the plants have grown in. It's just begging for a sorority... 
Currently:
- Gills O'Reilley - black/blue/red wash delta tail
- Julian - Mustard gas double tail
- Honey - orange veiltail female


----------



## lexyfly (May 14, 2013)

I have wait for it.....................0 I know sad. I am still getting all the stuff to care for them. I will get one. But It would take a lot more convincing to make my parents let me get more than 1 lol.


----------



## Bettasaremykids (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha, it's good your researching before getting one! Good luck and have fun when you get your betta


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

I just started, I have 2 males and one female. 

2 male dragon plakats
1 female VT (?)


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

lexyfly said:


> I have wait for it.....................0 I know sad. I am still getting all the stuff to care for them. I will get one. But It would take a lot more convincing to make my parents let me get more than 1 lol.


It's great that you're doing things right from the start! You'll have so much more fun with your bettas then.

I have 21 males, 14 females, & 16 fry. If you really want I can go into names & descriptions, but that's a lot of them. lol


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

8 Males of my own and I care for my brother's two, so 10 for me in 10 different tanks:

-Phisch- Green and red Veiltail
-Chip- Blue Veiltail
-Onigiri- Green Double Tail
-Fitzwilliam-Pinkish/pale purple halfmoon
-Naveen- Blue Double-rosetail with orange fins
-Olive- Pale green Veiltail
-Memphis- Black deltatail with purple iridescence
-Vegas - Red and purple veiltail
-Nubbs - Blueish green/red veil tail
-Gator - Blue delta tail male


----------

